# أحذر وانتبه - إرشاد لكل من في ضيق أو تحت ألم



## aymonded (27 يناير 2014)

أيها الحبيب يا من صرت محباً للمسيح وأردت ان تكون لهُ تلميذاً، فأن كنت صرت تلميذاً حقيقياً للمسيح الرب، فأثبت  أيها التلميذ بنقاوة ضميرك أنك تسير وفق مشيئته بطاعة وصاياه، شاكراً إياه على كل ما يأتيك من مشقات وآلام وأتعاب مهما ما كانت هي، وضع كل ثقتك في حبيبك الخاص، لأنك تعلم يقيناً أن الرب يعرف كيف يدبر حياتك ويُشكلك على صورة مجده، وبالآلام يمحص نفسك وينقي قلبك مثل الذهب الخالص لكي تكون قادراً على أن تعاين مجده ببهاء فائق، ليرتاح فيك ويشع منك نوره البهي، فتصير عن جدارة شجرة برّ غُرس الرب للتمجيد...

وأعلم أنك قد ترى أشخاص يريدون إزاءك، وآخرون يسعون لهدم ما بنيت، وآخرون يذمونك ولا يقبلونك،  وآخرون يتكلمون عليك بالهزء والازدراء، بل قد يتخذونك مثلاً للفشل، أو يوجد من يشكون بك وبأحاديثك، وآخرون يشككون في إيمانك الحي. وقد يأتي عليك حرب شريرة قد تكون عنيفة من عدو كل خير، فقد يثير كل شهواتك القديمة وأن فشل في أن يُسقطك فيها فأنه يُذكرك بكل أحلامك المشروعة والتي لم تستطيع أن تُحققها في حياتك ويركز على فشلك ليُحبطك، وقد يثير عليك المادحين لكل أعمالك حتى تثق في نفسك أكثر من عمل النعمة في قلبك التي يعود فضلها لمن أعطاها، لكن ينبغي عليك أمام كل هذا أن تثبُّت أنت في البساطة التي نلتها من الله مع رفع الشكر إليه ليلاً ونهاراً، ولا ترجع إلى الوراء - قط - من القصد الذي أنت ناظر إليه وتسعى نحوه باجتهاد...

وأعلم أن  كل هؤلاء (سواء من أشخاص أو شهوات أو أفكار) العدو يجمعهم ويضعهم أمامك لكي يغير ضميرك عن القصد التي عزمت أن تسير نحوه، ويكدر نقاوتك، ويشوش أفكارك، ويجعل حياتك مضطربة حتى تتمرد على الله الحي فينزع سلامك منك، ويجعلك تتواني، وتفرط في عطية النعمة التي نلتها من الله، أو يجعل الشك يغزو قلبك وفكرك، ويجعلك تتكاسل عن خدمتك الحية فتتراجع للوراء فتخسر نفسك والآخرين، وتكون شبيهاً بأولئك المقاتلين أمامك فتمتلئ غضباً مثلهم وتصير للعدو صيداً سهلا، فاحذر من كل هذا لأنه مكتوب:


[ اصحوا واسهروا لأن إبليس خصمكم كأسدٍ زائر يجول مُلتمساً من يبتلعه هوَّ ] (1بطرس 5: 8)


----------



## amgd beshara (27 يناير 2014)

> وأعلم أن  كل هؤلاء (سواء من أشخاص أو شهوات أو أفكار) العدو يجمعهم ويضعهم أمامك لكي يغير ضميرك عن القصد التي عزمت أن تسير نحوه


الرب يباركك استاذي الحبيب .. كلامك دايماً في وقته


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (27 يناير 2014)

ربنا ينقذنا من حروب عدو الخير
موضوع رائع جدا
تسلم إيديك
​


----------



## kid-none (27 يناير 2014)

شكرا لك جداً ...... كلامك في مكانه 
ربنا يباركك :new5:


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 يناير 2014)

جميل أستاذى الحبيب
دائما ما يبحث عدو الخير عن نقاط ضعف 
فى حياة المؤمن كى يدخل منها ..
أن كانت خبرات سابقة أو شهوات أو أفكار 
أو أشخاص كما تفضلت و ذكرت ..
ولكن عندما يتمسك المؤمن بربنا ويمتلئ
من الروح القدس تسد كل الثغرات 
يكون حوله سياج منيع لا يمكن اختراقه .
أشكرك أستاذى على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## aymonded (27 يناير 2014)

إلهنا الحي يحفظنا كلنا معاً
ويشع فينا نصرته ويجعلنا باسمه نغلب آمين
​


----------



## kawasaki (27 يناير 2014)

*الله يبارك خدمتك استاذنا الفاضل *

*سواء من أشخاص أو شهوات أو أفكار*

*اوجزت واوفيت *​


----------



## aymonded (27 يناير 2014)

إلهنا القدوس الحي يُعينك ويعين الجميع 
لكي الكل يغلب باسمه ويحيا في الأمانة آمين
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 يناير 2014)

هو كده عدو الخير له حيل كتير 
علشان ينزع سلامنا 
ويشككنا فى الهنا 
ومحدش كبير على الخطيه لانها 
طرحت كثيرين جرحى وكل قتلاها اقوياء 
لكن نطلب من الهنا الحنون 
ان يحفظنا من حيل ومكايد عدو كل خير 
موضوع رائع استاذى ربنا يباركك


----------



## aymonded (27 يناير 2014)

ويبارك حياتك ويشع فيكي نصرته يا رب آمين
​


----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2014)

اهم شي انه تكون ثقتنا بربنا كبيرة
اشكرك استاذي على مواضيعك الراائعه 
الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يناير 2014)

*موضوع رائع جدا استااذي
كعاده مواضيع حضرتك
المفيده الجميله 
ربنا يبعد عننا عدو الخير
ويبارك عمل خدمتك .
*​


----------



## soul & life (27 يناير 2014)

وحشتنا مواضيعك يا استاذنا الغالى ايموندد
تسلم ايدك موضوع كالعادة رائع ومفيد جدا


----------



## aymonded (27 يناير 2014)

إلهنا القدوس الحي الذي يرشدنا بروحه للحق
يبارككم ويهبكم قوة حياة النصره في فرح الروح الدائم آمين
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2014)

*موووضوع رائع ومهم جدا
حقيقى استفدت بيه جدااا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
*


----------



## AdmanTios (28 يناير 2014)

aymonded قال:


> أيها الحبيب يا من صرت محباً للمسيح وأردت ان تكون لهُ تلميذاً، فأن كنت صرت تلميذاً حقيقياً للمسيح الرب، فأثبت  أيها التلميذ بنقاوة ضميرك أنك تسير وفق مشيئته بطاعة وصاياه، شاكراً إياه على كل ما يأتيك من مشقات وآلام وأتعاب مهما ما كانت هي، وضع كل ثقتك في حبيبك الخاص، لأنك تعلم يقيناً أن الرب يعرف كيف يدبر حياتك ويُشكلك على صورة مجده، وبالآلام يمحص نفسك وينقي قلبك مثل الذهب الخالص لكي تكون قادراً على أن تعاين مجده ببهاء فائق، ليرتاح فيك ويشع منك نوره البهي، فتصير عن جدارة شجرة برّ غُرس الرب للتمجيد...
> 
> ​



*بحق رسالة إرشاد بمنتهي العُمق و الأهمية
سلمت يمينك أستاذي الحبيب خالص الشكر
للدعوة بالمُشاركة و نوال بركة و هدف العمل

و لتسمح لضعفي بإقتباس مُكمل لروعة و هدف الموضوع
من القداس الإلهي الغريغوري " خلقتني إنسان كمحب للبشر
فلم تكن أنت محتاج إلي عبوديتي بل أنا المحتاج إلي  ربوبيتك،
من أجل تعطُفاتك الجزيله كونتي إذا لم أكن . أقمت السماء
لي سقفا و  ثبَّت لي الأرض لأمشي عليها. من أجلى ألجمت
البحر، من أجلي أظهرت طبيعة  الحيوان، أخضعت كل شيء
تحت قدمي ....... فها هو دوماً رب المجد مانحاً لصنعة
يدية الكريمتين كل سُبل البر و الطهارة .... لذا ما أعمق
تجارب الآلام التي تُنقي القلب كي ما يصير لنا نصيب
في نوال بركة العيش مع المسيح ...*


----------



## وردة يسوع (28 يناير 2014)

موضوع جميل وفعلا بيحصل كتير منه في حيات كل واحد منا ان عدو الخير يصور للشخص انه مكروه وانه الكل حواليه غير قابلينه بالمرة  حضرتك قلت كذانقطة من حيل عدو الخير ربنا يباركك ويحافظ عليك وعلي اولاده في كل مكان واحنا في انتظار المزيد منك من موضوعات جميلة ورائعة ربنا يباركك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يناير 2014)

اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الرائع--
 الرب يباركك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 يناير 2014)

الرب يباركك
موضوع مهم جدا للجميع


----------



## aymonded (28 يناير 2014)

إلهنا القدوس الحي الذي وهبنا الفطنة والمعرفة لكي لا نجهل أفكار عدو الخير
يُعطينا الغلبة باسمه القدوس حتى نفوز وننتصر ونغلب كل حين آمين
​


----------



## روزا فكري (28 يناير 2014)

ربنا يدينا قوه اننا نحارب عدو الخير 
وننتصر عليه دايما بقوة صليبه وروحه القدوس
شكرا استاذ ايمن علي الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## aymonded (28 يناير 2014)

ربنا يخليكي وصلي لأجلي كثيراً جداً
النعمة تكون معك ومع الجميع آمين
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 يناير 2014)

> فتخسر نفسك والآخرين، وتكون شبيهاً بأولئك المقاتلين أمامك فتمتلئ غضباً مثلهم وتصير للعدو صيداً سهلا، فاحذر من كل هذا لأنه مكتوب:
> [ اصحوا واسهروا لأن إبليس خصمكم كأسدٍ زائر يجول مُلتمساً من يبتلعه هوَّ ] (1بطرس 5: 8)




حقيقي استاذي استفدت جدا من الموضوع ده 
وجه ف وقته 
ربنا يعوضك استاذي دايما مواضيعك مفيدة اوووي للجميع 
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## aymonded (29 يناير 2014)

إلهنا المعين يعينك ويعين الجميع
ويقويكي ويحفظ قلبك في ملء النعمة وفرح الروح القدس آمين
​


----------



## أَمَة (29 يناير 2014)

الموضوع رائع يا أيمن مثل كل مواضيعك. تسلم يدك وتعيش وتكتب لما فيه فائدة لنفوس عطشى كثيرة.

احب ان اؤكد كلامك أن المدح الكثير أشد عداوة للنفس الضعيفة التي لم تعرف بعد معنى اللاهوى إذ فعلا يجعلها تهوي من النعمة لأنها تبدأ تنسب ما حصلت عليه بالنعمة الى قدرتها الذاتية. 

حروب العدو كثيرة، ومن لا يثبت بالله في وقت الضيق وتحت الألم من الصعب عليه أن يعرفه وقت الرخاء والراحة. 

قول الرسول بطرس الذي اقتبسته في موضوعك [اُصْحُوا وَاسْهَرُوا لأَنَّ إِبْلِيسَ خَصْمَكُمْ كَأَسَدٍ زَائِرٍ، يَجُولُ مُلْتَمِساً مَنْ يَبْتَلِعُهُ هُوَ.]يجب ان نضعه دائما نصب أعيننا.


----------



## aymonded (29 يناير 2014)

وهبنا الله يا أمي قلباً يقظاً وعقلاً مملوء من نوره السماوي
وجعلنا كلنا مثمرين لحساب مجده آمين
​


----------



## وردة يسوع (30 يناير 2014)

موضوع شيق وجميل  واحب اضيف حاجة احيانا الانسان منا بيكون عدو لنفسه بدون قصد منه


----------



## aymonded (30 يناير 2014)

كلامك صح أكييييييييييييد ومهم للغاية
إلهنا الحي يفرح قلبك ويغمرنا كلنا بسلامه الفائق آمين
​


----------

